# UBER is Making us fool!



## Logan the legend (Mar 17, 2020)

Here is a thing.
What I found that people are giving us tips but UBER only shows certain percentage of our tips to us.
i drive in dc Adams’s Morgan and most of the time at medstar I got frequent trips of trainee doctors and nurses and since I drive on certain time I’m getting same passenger.today one guy said since you are here today too I’m going to tip you like always!!!!
This is the 4th time I’m seeing him in 30 days.
He’s friendly so I just said no common man don’t lie.
He showed me a email Uber receipt with the total and $3.44 tip last week.
I checked couple times but I never saw that tip notification.

now either this guy played or I’m right!
Can anyone please share there thoughts? 
Screen shot is for dd but maybe tomorrow will be Uber


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Uber or pax: both can be playing you.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Logan the legend said:


> Here is a thing.
> What I found that people are giving us tips but UBER only shows certain percentage of our tips to us.
> i drive in dc Adams's Morgan and most of the time at medstar I got frequent trips of trainee doctors and nurses and since I drive on certain time I'm getting same passenger.today one guy said since you are here today too I'm going to tip you like always!!!!
> This is the 4th time I'm seeing him in 30 days.
> ...


They would be too much of a paper trail for them to take that risk.


----------



## Logan the legend (Mar 17, 2020)

Chorch said:


> Uber or pax: both can be playing you.


I'm finding perfect timing to caught Ube


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I get all my tips. Pretty sure Uber doesn't view them as a high revenue source to 'steal'.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Uber steals enough from me, they don’t have to even try to hide it


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber steals the change in my change dish. I know there were more quarters there yesterday.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Logan the legend said:


> Here is a thing.
> What I found that people are giving us tips but UBER only shows certain percentage of our tips to us.
> i drive in dc Adams's Morgan and most of the time at medstar I got frequent trips of trainee doctors and nurses and since I drive on certain time I'm getting same passenger.today one guy said since you are here today too I'm going to tip you like always!!!!
> This is the 4th time I'm seeing him in 30 days.
> ...


How could the customer be lying if he showed an Uber receipt with the tip?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Now the truth comes out as to why they unmatch us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I get all my tips. Pretty sure Uber doesn't view them as a high revenue source to 'steal'.


I only made $70.00 in tips tonight.
Tuesday night though.

And it was PAYDAY.

Minus my Health Insurance.

Pizza NEVER SAID " NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Sometimes it don't show the tip notification for me but if I go back and look at the ride details it is there. 

This doesn't seem to happen often but I have seen it. Not sure if that is what happened there or not.


----------

